# Ubisoft Uplay: aktuelle Probleme? Neues Passwort anfordern klappt nicht?



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hab heute nun schon 3 mal ein neues Passwort angefordert: ich wollte Ghost Recon Future Soldier staten, da startet dann auch Uplay. Dort stehen Accountnamen und Passwort. Durch ein Update musste ich mein Passwort nun selber eingeben (das war bisher gespeichert), und das Passwort hatte ich inzwischen vergessen. Also klicke ich unter dem Logon auf "Passwort vergessen", darufhin komme ich auf eine ubisoft-Seite, wo ich nach beantwortten einer NoSpam-Frage eine email bekomme mit einem Link zur Passwortänderung. 

D.h. Uplay erkannte an meinem Usernamen auch meine emailadresse korrekt. Nach dem Klick auf den Link der email öffnet sich eine Internetseite von ubisoft, auf der man dann ein neues Passwort eingeben kann, muss es dann auch 1x bestätigen, absenden, danach kommt noch eine Seite, auf der man den Vorgang dann abschließen kann. 

Das ganze hab ich nun schon 3x gemacht, aber bei Uplay wird beim LogIn immer gesagt, dass mein Passwort nicht korrekt sei - hat sonst noch jemand Probleme? ubisoft hat auch seeeehr lahm geladen, ist evlt. hier was nicht okay?


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig in Foren gelesen hab, dann sind da wohl grad die Server down bzw. es gibt da Probleme. Also wirst wohl oder übel etwas warten müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Ausgerechnet an dem Tag, wo ich dann das erste mal seit Monaten das Passwort eingeben mus...  


Naja, dann ess ich erstmal was und zocke später was anderes


----------

